# iهل لهندسة الكهرباء علاقة بالميكاترونكس؟؟!



## طـارق (5 يوليو 2006)

يعني ممكن أدرس هندسة كهرباء ثم في الماجستر أصبح مهندس ميكاترونكس(ماجستر أو غيرو):81:

ولو سمحت وين أعمل يوم أخلص بالضبط في السعودية؟!كهرباء أو ميكاترونكس

أرجو الإفادة وشكرا!!:14: :81:


----------



## ahmedeldeep (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فى الفترة الحالية يمكن اخى العزيز لخرجين ميكانيكا او كهرباء ان يدرسوا ماجستير او حتى دبلوم فى الميكاترونكس ليصبحوا مهندسين ميكاترونكس 
واعتقد هذا لن يكون موجود عند انتشار قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس فى جميع الكليات 
وبالنسبة لمجالات العمل فمن الصعب الان ايجاد عمل يعتبر ميكاترونكس بمعنى الكلمة ولكنه سيكون اقرب الى هندسة التحكم او الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## hamzaaa (5 يوليو 2006)

علاقة حب ومؤاخاة بين مهندسي الميكاترونكس و الكهرباء

أما علاقة العمل والمعرفة فتكون أكبر بين مهندس الميكاترونكس و مهندس الالكترونيات و ممهندس الحاسوب و مهندس الميكانيك كجزء أكبر
و للعمل فأي تخصص يوفقك الله فيه ستجد له عملا باذن الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كما ذكر أخي الكريم أحمد, فإنه يمكن أخذ دبلومة ميكاترونكس, لتصبح مهندس ميكاترونكس, والسبب في عمل هذه الفكرة هو عدم إنتشار قسم ميكاترونكس بعد في معظم جامعات الوطن العربي, ولكن مع التقدم الملحوظ في معظم مجالات الهندسة سيزداد الطلب على هندسة الميكاترونكس التي تسبب هذا التطور.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## طـارق (14 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لكم جمعيما على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## mostaafyeg (30 يوليو 2006)

تحياتى الى جميع اهل المنتدى الساده المهندسين أود اولا ان اعبر عن مدى فخرى بوجود موقع هندسى عظيم يناقش الموضوعات التطبيقيه 
وللعلم فان جميع التطبيقات البحريه للهندسه الكهربيه ميكاترونيك


----------

